# Point & Shoot for 6k~



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just need a basic camera with nice day-light picture quality for around 6k. 
Waiting for suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2014)

Pretty much all the cameras in that budget is equally good. Just make sure the camera does have optical image stabilization or at least sensor based.
Canon A series, Panasonic FH series, Sony W series cameras.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2014)

nac said:


> Pretty much all the cameras in that budget is equally good. Just make sure the camera does have optical image stabilization or at least sensor based.
> Canon A series, Panasonic FH series, Sony W series cameras.



so this will do, right?
Buy Sony DSC W830 Cyber-shot 20.1 MP Point and Shoot Camera (Black) with 8x Optical Zoom, 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Sony Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, this will do.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks mate, placed order for it.


----------

